# Introducing my first ever donkey



## speckles (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi all, I finally convinced my hubby to let me have a donkey. He always said, no, no no!!! But my friend breeds just one or two a year and when I went to visit a big horse I was buying from her. I fell in love with him.

I know he is not a true miniature, but he is not a huge donkey either. His father is a grey, and mum is coloured. I am hoping to show him when he is old enough.

Anyways, just wanted to share. His name is Galaxy.







Sandra


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi Sandra,



WELCOME to our corner of the forum.GREAT JOB on convincing hubby



Galaxy is ADORABLE. You are going to be so happy to be owned by a donkey, and eventually your hubby will be owned by him too.



There such lovable characters, CONGRATULATIONS hes a doll



Corinne


----------



## tifflunn (Dec 29, 2007)

Big or small he is absalutely (sp) beautiful



Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Bunnylady (Dec 30, 2007)

He sure is a cutie :love


----------



## Emily's mom (Dec 30, 2007)

Welcome to you both Sandra and Galaxy....now the fun begins


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Dec 30, 2007)

welcome Sandra and Galaxy but let me warn you... based on what i have seen around here, Galaxy will soon be your husband's donkey, not yours. something about men and donkeys lol men just really seem to bond with the buttes <haha> but seriously, there have been a lot of people visiting here, and we have horses, donkeys and mules of all sizs, and inevitably the men end up paying more attention to the donks... but if you play your cards right, you can then get ANOTHER donkey to be YOURS





are you going to geld him? <i mean the donkey, not your husband



> i would encourage that, when they are young they are sweet and you might not think they need it but we have a 2 1/2 year old in our rescue that was dumped by his owners who bottle fed him (what happened to attachments?) because he started acting up around 2, their comment was "he was so sweet and no trouble, we didn't think he needed to be gelded" <yeah right> so he was just done wednesday, now he can be a great pet for someone and hopefully we can find him a forever home soon. anyway that's why it's on my mind, i think it's easier on them when they are younger...

congratulations on your cutie! you know those long ears are meant to hold all your secrets right?!?


----------



## speckles (Dec 30, 2007)

Thanks for all your kind words. I never imagined hubby would agree, but am sure he will love him when he arrives. He is only going to mature about 9hh. Have not decided whether to geld him at this stage, but have lots of experience of entire mini horses and large horses. A little donkey should be fine. I currently run five stallions on my property, miniature that is.

I can't wait for him to arrive and see hubby's reaction. I also have a four year old who thinks he is great already without having met him yet! She steals all the miniature foals!

Sandra


----------



## FlatCreekFarm (Dec 30, 2007)

Galaxy sure is a beautiful donk, and love that name too



Congrats, and enjoy him


----------



## crackerjackjack (Dec 31, 2007)

Welcome to the forum from Missouri. Your baby is adorable. Galaxy looks like a real sweety.

My husband kept telling me "NO" but I went and go my donks anyway. He loves them. He tells everyone that we have donkeys. He built them a house and put up a fence and now he is planning to expand the fence and built and second house. He took to them really good. After looking at them, how could you not fall in love with them.


----------



## iluvwalkers (Jan 1, 2008)

[SIZE=14pt]congrats, he's really cute



...jacks can be a little different then stallions, just be cautious if you choose not to geld him, good luck and have fun, Nikki[/SIZE]


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Jan 1, 2008)

What a tall legged little sweety





Perfect name too





It will be fun watching him grow up!


----------



## Marnie (Jan 5, 2008)

He's really nice looking, I love his color. I know you guys will enjoy him so much, they're such neat animals. Congratulations!


----------

